# LIGHT UP, be NOTICED!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

edro: No not that kind of light-up, but the bright light type. Today I installed a strobe light on the roll bar of the Bobcat. I have it wired so it comes on the second the key is switched on. If there is a chance of being around traffic, make sure you are seen. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice shop BB!I happen to be out in the woods and no traffic on my road whatsoever, until I hit the county road, but even there, you can go 20 minutes without a car, but certainly an excellent idea! How much did the strobe cost you? Does it interfere with your vision at night?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Nice shop BB!I happen to be out in the woods and no traffic on my road whatsoever, until I hit the county road, but even there, you can go 20 minutes without a car, but certainly an excellent idea! How much did the strobe cost you? Does it interfere with your vision at night?


Paid around $35 for strobe at Princess Auto. I"ll check it out tonight for vision interference, but I doubt it as it is over head with roll bar upright. Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We have one on our Bobcat Toolcat 5600T. My dad wanted it because its a white machine against a white background in winter. The Bobcat we have also has 4 way flashers due to having a highway kit installed, but the beacon seems more visible to me.

On a side note, do you run the roll bar that way all the time? All the pics I've seen of your tractor has had the roll bar down like that, or do you just have to do that to get it into the shed? Reason I ask is because having it like that offers you zero protection in a rollover. I just hate to see a fellow tractor owner get squished. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Never bad Idea to be double safe from others.

Iam still trying to figure out how/where to install mirror on left side,don't want mirror be in my sight line nor get whack off from solid object.

Finally..view of your think tank/artist room.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> We have one on our Bobcat Toolcat 5600T. My dad wanted it because its a white machine against a white background in winter. The Bobcat we have also has 4 way flashers due to having a highway kit installed, but the beacon seems more visible to me.
> 
> On a side note, do you run the roll bar that way all the time? All the pics I've seen of your tractor has had the roll bar down like that, or do you just have to do that to get it into the shed? Reason I ask is because having it like that offers you zero protection in a rollover. I just hate to see a fellow tractor owner get squished. Bye


The tractor also has four way flashers but the strobe can be seen from all directions. You are right about the roll bar being too tall, in the upright position, to fit under the door headers. :dazed: You will also notice that the shots are taken just outside the sheds, so I don't bother raising just for the pictures. I was looking at the Toolcat but too much $$$$ for a play toy for me.  Bet they are nice, eh? Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Never bad Idea to be double safe from others.
> 
> Iam still trying to figure out how/where to install mirror on left side,don't want mirror be in my sight line nor get whack off from solid object.
> 
> Finally..view of your think tank/artist room.


Thomas, you could get one of those 3" round convex stick-on mirrors and install on your FEL tower. I have two large ones bolted on mine and they work great! Sorry about the mess in the shop, I need to clean up now that most projects are over for the winter. BTW, you're ALL invited to stop in anytime! Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

BelarusBulldog.
"Sorry about the mess in the shop"

Late great mech in our area use to say.."Clean shop dirt mind"

Nothing like shop get together...ice cold spirits,half cut burn barrel glowing w/hotdogs hamburges sauages filling the air while refreshing from the past memories.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> The tractor also has four way flashers but the strobe can be seen from all directions. You are right about the roll bar being too tall, in the upright position, to fit under the door headers. :dazed: You will also notice that the shots are taken just outside the sheds, so I don't bother raising just for the pictures. I was looking at the Toolcat but too much $$$$ for a play toy for me.  Bet they are nice, eh? Bye


Yeah, the Toolcat is pretty nice, but I really don't like the latest one we have. This is our third one, as we kept upgrading as Bobcat came out with new ones. The dealer would give us more than 3/4 the cost of a new one for our used one because he had such a high demand for used units and we took good care of ours. We bought the second Toolcat sold in Wisconsin according to our dealer, and it did have a few early-adopter issues, mainly overheating. Our dealer solved the problem and Bobcat had to ask them how to fix it on the rest as the issue showed up all over. The second one was the best one we had, just after they released a Turbo model boosting the HP to 63 from 46. The latest one is the one with four wheel independent suspension. Dealer said it was the cat's ass, but it has been a headache from day one. We have sunk over $10,000 into repairs so far, and its only 3 years old. My dad is about ready to trade it in and buy a Gehl mini payloader or a newer loader tractor instead. The problem is that Bobcat was bought out by a Korean company and since I have heard their quality has plummeted sharply. On ours, three of the wheel bearings failed and seized ($1400), one CV shaft blew apart ($1000), the boot tore on the other one and had to be replaced ($200), the lights kept flickering and they had to replace the main wiring harness ($2800), the seats are crumbling, and the limited slip differentials don't work anymore (stuck open). All I can say is if you know someone with the Independed suspension model, tell them to keep an eye on the boots over the CV joints on the front end. If they start leaking grease or get a tear, REPLACE THE BOOTS IMMEDIATELY! If dirt gets in there it ruins the CV joints and the shaft + labor is about $1000. :argh: Really sucks when your $46,000 machine spends almost as much time in the shop as it does on the farm.


----------

